# How many M-S members make their own inline spinners?



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just curious if there are a significant number of M-S members that make their own inline spinners. With the aim of possibly setting up a spinner swap similar to the fly tying forum fly swaps.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I make my own. Started a few years ago


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I have made my own. Didn't last year but, still have all the stuff.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I have been making my own for about 8 years. Everything from 00 up to musky spinners. Not sure why I still do it I have tackle boxes full of them and will never use them all. I give a lot away when I am bass fishing to other fisheman. Have tons of components to use up then I will probably stop making them have more than I will ever use.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Even if the interest in a spinner swap isn't forthcoming, perhaps this thread could serve as a knowledge base for those who are new, or looking to make their own.

Questions regarding what diameter wire works best or what size bearing bead works behind a clevis best, etc. Or things that haven't worked and what to avoid buying.

Maybe post a picture of something that has worked well for you.

Just floating an idea...


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been making my own for bass, musky & pike for over 8 years now. I've caught musky up to 48" & bass up to 6.5 LBs as well as pike in the upper 30's on my own spinners.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Zib said:


> I've been making my own for bass, musky & pike for over 8 years now


I just started last year and have had some success fishing for trout. I started with .035" wire and have now started using .041" wire. Do you use .051" wire for your Musky lures? Have you ever used a double clevis, or stack single clevises for double bladed spinners? What kind of hooks do you use for your Musky lures? Do you use bucktail or rubber skirts? Any successful tips or stuff to stay away from would be helpful.

Also, do you use swivels when fishing in lakes?

Thanks.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

PunyTrout said:


> I just started last year and have had some success fishing for trout. I started with .035" wire and have now started using .041" wire. Do you use .051" wire for your Musky lures? Have you ever used a double clevis, or stack single clevises for double bladed spinners? What kind of hooks do you use for your Musky lures? Do you use bucktail or rubber skirts? Any successful tips or stuff to stay away from would be helpful.
> 
> Also, do you use swivels when fishing in lakes?
> 
> Thanks.


I use mostly .051" wire for my musky/pike buck tails. I have used .062", which some guys prefer over .051" because it doesn't bend as easy but I personally like .051" better because you get more vibration.

Stay away from the double clevises as they tend to bind up & have a hard time starting up. I use bucktail, marabou, & flashabou for my skirts. I've never used rubber/silicone skirts. Depending on the size of the bucktail I use either 5/0, 6/0, or 7/0 treble hooks. Single #8 blades I'll use a 5/0, double #8's I'll use 6/0, & double #10's I'll use 7/0. I use VMC 9617 or VMC 8650 cone cut trebles. Most guys use Mustad 3551 trebles.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

All mine were made for salmon. Did very well in the river and absolutely CRUSHED them on the piers. Disn't do so hot on the grand with them but that's due to timing


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Some of my smaller pike/musky bucktails:









Some #3's that I use for smallies (they love the pink):


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

This is one of my first 5 buck tails that I ever made. I sucked at tying back then & I used poor man's flashabuo back then. I made up 5 bucktails the night before I went fishing & told myself that I was only going to use those 5 bucktails until I caught a musky. I started off catching a lot of largemouth on them then after 2 hours I landed a 48" musky on this one:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I make my own. brookies to muskies. I've been twisting my own spinners since the early 70's when I could lose a dozen Mepps a day in brookie water.


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Been doin it since mid 80s. Steelhead & salmon. Most of my components are from the west coast Pen-tec & fisherman's shack. Thicker French blades .032 instead of
.025. I like to use split rings so you can change out hooks when needed.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have never made any before but would like to. Where do you guys buy your supplies from?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimbo 09 said:


> I have never made any before but would like to. Where do you guys buy your supplies from?


http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lure-making-parts/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have one of these with the large and small mandrels if anyone wants to borrow it.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

ESOX said:


> I have one of these with the large and small mandrels if anyone wants to borrow it.


I have one as well. I bought it as a B-Day present to myself.  They have gone up $50 since I bought mine.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I didn't even look, what are they going for these days?


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

ESOX said:


> I didn't even look, what are they going for these days?


Direct from Hagen they are now $165 plus another $38 if you want to bend the thicker musky wire. I paid $116 + $25 for the extra adapter for the musky wire back in 2009.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm liking the direction of this thread. Thanks to all that have contributed pictures. I'll try to post some soon.


----------

